# Utah Chub



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, let me be the first to admit that this might be a dumb question.

Can anyone who has actually eaten one describe the table quality of Utah Cubs? We used to catch them when I was young and we threw them back. We did the same with yellow perch. That was before I discovered that yellow perch are delicious. I don't recall anyone saying that chubs are delicious, but I don't specifically recall anyone who would admit to actually eating one.

I'm going to guess that, being a cyprinid, Utah Chubs are probably full of bones that would be hard to deal with, but what about the flavor and texture of the meat? If they are terrible eaten fresh, are there ways to make them acceptable, such as pressure cooking, smoking, pickling, or other methods?

By the way, having lived in a number of places I have learned that there are a lot of prejudices when it comes to fish, and they vary from one place to another. For example, in Texas mullet was looked down upon, but in Florida it was rather popular. When I was young most Utah fisherman held catfish in low regard (almost the trashiest of trash fish), but now it's more popular. Yellow perch were also held in low regard, but almost anyone who has actually eaten yellow perch holds them in high regard. In the US carp is generally considered a very poor table fish, but in parts of Europe it is held in high regard.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

massmanute said:


> Can anyone who has actually eaten one describe the table quality of Utah *Cubs*?


I hear that bear is pretty good, but you need to cook it thoroughly for parasites.


OK, I haven't but I've eaten carp a couple of times. It wasn't bad, but it does depend on the water it's taken from as is the case with most fish.



massmanute said:


> I'm going to guess that, being a cyprinid, Utah Chubs are probably full of bones that would be hard to deal with,


Yes, it (carp) was bony.

My guess is that chub is not awful but if it were fabulous like yellow perch, the word would eventually get out and they would become popular. My dad used to chuck perch on the bank at Deer Creek until we tried them one time. Thats all it took and it never happened again. I don't think that happens with chub, at least with those I've encountered that tried them.

Give it a shot and tell us. Heck, maybe Goob even has a recipe.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Was curious about the same thing. Some of the native fish were prized in previous eras.

Carp is a great example. Often despised in the US but actually loved in many Western countries and if remember correctly was actually introduced in many US waterways as a sport fish for consumption.

A quick search popped up this blog:

https://wildforage.wordpress.com/tag/utah-chub/

Author claims they taste good smoked or in fish tacos. Says they have a classic mild, white fish flavor and actually aren't that hard to debone.

I might give it a try myself since they also dominate a few local lakes. Worse case is they become ice fishing bait. Just trying to use more wild sources of food.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't comment on the Utah Chub and it's edibility. Mountain Whitefish are plentiful in many rivers locally, and they are phenomenal table fare when smoked. They are bony, but the bones are relatively easy to remove.

I've only ever used Chubs and Carp to catch catfish, which are delicious.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I have eaten Utah chubs. I smoked some. They were ok. I put it into the same category as I do jackrabbits. Do I eat them? Sure. Are there better fish/game animals to eat? Yep. I'd rather eat yellow perch, catfish, bass, crappie, etc. over a chub. As was mentioned, they make great bait so you can catch a better tasting (in my opinion) gamefish.


----------

